# Невринома?



## Алсу78 (27 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте. 
2 года мучаюсь болями в пояснично-крестцовом отделе. 

Делала МРТ 2 раза, в каждом свое описание:
_*1 заключение*._
на серии МР-томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника м/п диски правильной двояковыпуклой формы, фиброзные кольца и пульпозные ядра дифферецированы. Задняя протрузия м/п диска L4-L5, размером до 2,5 мм, без значимого воздействия на дуральную оболочку корешков конского хвоста. Передняя и задняя продольные связки прослеживаются на всем протяжении. Дистальные отделы спинного мозга с четкими, ровными контурами. Корешки конского хвоста дифферецированы. Выход корешков спинного мозга в межпозвоночных отверстиях прослеживается. Субарахноидальные пространства свободны. Костно-деструктивных изменений в видимой области не определяется. Копчиковая кость представлена 2-я позвонками; форма правильная; положение центральное.
*Заключение:* Задняя протрузия м/п диска L4-L5.

*2 заключение.*
Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Позвонки обычной формы и размеров, высота и структура сохранена. Межпозвоночные диски неравномерно уплотнены, высота сохранена. Признаков выстояния межпозвонковых дисков в просвет позвоночного канала не выявлено. Интрадурально, на уровне тела L2 позвонка визуализируется округлое образование с неровным четким контуром, сдавливающее корешки конского хвоста, размером 1,6*2,5 см, при контрастном усилении слабо накапливающее контрастное вещество. Корешки конского хвоста дифференцируются, компремированы вышеуказанным образованием.
*Заключение: *МР-картина интрадурального образования (вероятнее, невринома?)


Прошла курс лечения. Сейчас, спустя полгода вновь начались боли под ягодицей, отдающие в паховую область и правую ногу, особенно болит под коленкой, иногда ноет кость на правой голени. Очень больно иногда сидеть, малейшее неудобство и начинаются прострелы где-то глубоко в области копчика. Использую свечи Вольтарен. Устала от всего этого. Никто из консультируемых врачей вразумительного ответа как не давали, так и не дает.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Фев 2010)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## Алсу78 (27 Фев 2010)

Вот снимки в той последовательности, в которой выполнялись.


----------



## Алсу78 (1 Мар 2010)

Неужели никто не может мне помочь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2010)

А операцию вам предлогают?


----------



## abelar (2 Мар 2010)

Алсу78 написал(а):


> Прошла курс лечения.


Какой конкретно? Кем? Он был проведен с учетом Ваших снимков или до визуализации? Это единственные снимки или были еще? Это нужно для определения динамики пат процесса.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Мар 2010)

Алсу78, Вам быстро нужно выбирать хирурга и оперироваться, очень велика вероятность резкого ухудшения состояния с необратимыми нарушениями работы тазовых органов (быстрорастущее образование конского хвоста!). Удачи.


----------



## Алсу78 (4 Мар 2010)

Спасибо, что ответили.
 Глянув на первый снимок, мне поставили диагноз остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и был проведен курс лечения с учетом  снимка: уколы Диклофенак, мильгамма, Мавалис, физиотерапия и массаж. Боли вроде прошли месяца на 3, потом вновь начались. выписали свечи Вольтарен, коими я до сих пор пользуюсь. Операцию предложили сразу же, как глянули на вторые снимки. Обошла всех хирургов,вертебрологов и невропатологов, начиная с  городских московских больниц, где просто разводили руками, говоря при этом: "Ну это не так страшно, у людей и похуже бывает", и только обратившись в Российский Научный Центр Хирургии им. академика Б.В. Петровского РАМН, а затем в  НИИ нейрохирургии имени Н.Н.Бурденко меня ошарашили операцией. Только в первом учреждении предлагали с фиксатором, а во втором операцию с просверлением отверстия в позвоночнике. Очень боюсь. Самое интересное. что характер болей в настоящее время совершенно иной. Тупая ноющая боль по задней поверхности ноги,которая концентрируется под коленом, особенно к вечеру, и иногда больно сидеть, даже не знаю, как описать: болит кость внутри ягодицы, которая соединяется с ногой, болит так, будто на ней рана. Временами ощущаю чувство жжения в области копчика. 
Я не совсем поняла Доктора Попова, что означает "быстрорастущее образование конского хвоста"?
Записалась на МРТ, чтобы посмотреть динамику.


----------



## Алсу78 (13 Мар 2010)

Здравствуйте. Сделала МРТ. Диагноз тот же - невринома на уровне позвонков L2-L3. Только немного увеличена в размерах на 3мм. Консультировалась с нейрохирургом. Операция неизбежна,но плановая. В данный момент меня волнует вот что: мне предложили 2 вида операции, с имплантантом и просверлением отверстия в позвонке. Ставить фиксатор не хочу по той причине, что это увеличит травматизм,
продолжительность и стоимость операции, а также удлинит
послеоперационный период. Да и инородное тело в организме как-то не хочется иметь.  Остается второй метод. Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение, господа светилы медицины , а также мнение тех пациентов, которые перенесли подобную операцию. В частности, как проводится операция, каков послеоперационный период и последствия. Я понимаю, что любая операция - это риск. Но мне нужно быть уверенной, какой именно. Не останусь ли я инвалидом после операции,т.к. на одном из сайтов прочитала следующее:"При интрамедуллярных опухолях после операции прогноз менее благоприятный, грубее инвалидизация больных. Первичные опухоли спинного мозга обычно вызывают тяжёлую инвалидизацию пациента."
Пожалуйста, откликнитесь!!!!


----------



## abelar (13 Мар 2010)

Алсу78 написал(а):


> Я не совсем поняла Доктора Попова, что означает "быстрорастущее образование конского хвоста"?
> .


Это означает, что у Вас - опухоль. Растет быстро.

Добавлено через 47 секунд


Алсу78 написал(а):


> Записалась на МРТ, чтобы посмотреть динамику.


Ну, и как? Посмотрели?

Добавлено через 1 минуту


Алсу78 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Сделала МРТ. Диагноз тот же - невринома на уровне позвонков L2-L3. Только немного увеличена в размерах на 3мм.


...................

Добавлено через 15 минут


Алсу78 написал(а):


> Обошла всех хирургов,вертебрологов и невропатологов, начиная с  городских московских больниц,


Невозможность (по различным причинам) или неэффективность консервативного лечения - один из серьезных доводов "ЗА" операцию.
К вопросу о "светилах медицины" - Уважаемый "доктор Попов" предельно ясно обрисовал ситуацию и дал соответствующие рекомендации.
Не бойтесь! Поезка в маршрутке - более рискованная вещь.:blush200:
Согласен также с тем, что плановая операция намного безопаснее и эффективнее, чем привоз "по скорой" с симптомами выпадения в дежурную больницу, в выходной-праздничный день, без снимков....и многочасовое ожидание в приемном покое в компании контингента "пьяной-битой травмы"....aiwan


----------



## Алсу78 (13 Мар 2010)

nea Ндаа уж...умеете вы успокоить и просветить...., на то, видимо и светила umnik
Ауууу, люди....отзовитесь, у кого был аналогичный случай!!! Мне важны любые подробности!


----------



## Астр@ (13 Мар 2010)

Добрый вечер! У меня была не невринома, но тоже новообразование. Вот моя тема, почитайте 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum4/thread7562.html
Операция была 20.11. 2009. Если есть вопросы-спрашивайте, отвечу обязательно!


----------



## Алсу78 (14 Мар 2010)

Спасибо, Астр@! Вы мой лучик света.. я написала Вам в личку.


----------



## Victor182 (14 Июн 2010)

Так и чем все закончилось? Где делали?

У меня так же обнаружили невриному, удалил. Сейчас идет восстановление - сижу на больничном. Хотелось понять, как происходит восстановление. Обнаружились какие-либо другие проблемы после операции?


----------

